# Blue-eyed Maltese



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

edited.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

edited also.......


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I found a breeders site with a pic of a blue-eyed Maltese.She's very pretty. I'm going to try to paste the link & hope it works.[/B]





> They are saying she's a "Mom", which must mean they are using her. With a genetic defect like that why would they breed her!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This breeder is a member of our forum, so if anyone wants to ask questions about her dogs I think it would be nice to contact her personally.........and please ladies.................let's play nice. I don't want to see anymore hurt feelings.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> > I found a breeders site with a pic of a blue-eyed Maltese.She's very pretty. I'm going to try to paste the link & hope it works.
> >
> > This breeder is a member of our forum, so if anyone wants to ask questions about her dogs I think it would be nice to contact her personally.........and please ladies.................let's play nice. I don't want to see anymore hurt feelings.
> 
> ...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Didn't mean to start a ruckus.I think she's pretty & unique is all.I removed the link.Sorry I can't remove it from the quotes. If you would be so kind as to edit your posts & delete the link please.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Didn't mean to start a ruckus.I think she's pretty & unique is all.I removed the link.Sorry I can't remove it from the quotes. If you would be so kind as to edit your posts & delete the link please.[/B]




I don't see where there should be a problem. I think she's pretty also with those blue eyes.







Who
ever said you couldn't put up a link to show something?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Who had hurt feelings? She is adorable I wouldn't mind having a blue-eyed baby...


I just love girls!









Andrea~


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

i don't see either how that would hurt feelings...how could they have know she was a member here? seemed pretty harmless to me...no one wants to walk on eggshells!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ladies, I did not think anyone had said anything to hurt feeling when I posted my original post. I was just saying, please everyone let's just be nice. We have all seen the threads where these kinds of things get out of hand in a hurry. 

She is a very sweet lady who breeds "pet ONLY" Maltese. I know a lot of people don't agree with that, but she does not show her dogs. She loves them all and takes extremely good care of them. I am not sure, but I do not even know if the little doggie in question has even thrown a pup with the blue eye gene. We all know her from MO and now she is a member here. She has not been on for a long while and I would hate for her to come on here and find a big rukus about her Malts. A lot of us know a great deal about Maltese standard and I understand that this is a place for newbies to learn. I also think it is ok to raise and answer questions, but please.................let's not cause Joe any more problems with a big blow-out. 

Just My 2 cents worth.........Thanks!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Ladies, I did not think anyone had said anything to hurt feeling when I posted my original post. I was just saying, please everyone let's just be nice. We have all seen the threads where these kinds of things get out of hand in a hurry.
> 
> She is a very sweet lady who breeds "pet ONLY" Maltese. I know a lot of people don't agree with that, but she does not show her dogs. She loves them all and takes extremely good care of them. I am not sure, but I do not even know if the little doggie in question has even thrown a pup with the blue eye gene. We all know her from MO and now she is a member here. She has not been on for a long while and I would hate for her to come on here and find a big rukus about her Malts. A lot of us know a great deal about Maltese standard and I understand that this is a place for newbies to learn. I also think it is ok to raise and answer questions, but please.................let's not cause Joe any more problems with a big blow-out.
> 
> Just My 2 cents worth.........Thanks![/B]










Gotcha girl! Said nicely









Andrea~


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

I just have to say, standard or not, blue eyed maltese are gorgeous and I would love to have one 

Standards emerge -and change, depending on the power and influence of those who create the standard, and the various political pressures that emerge to either maintain or keep a standard.

There was a time when Maltese came in all colors. They were selectively bred out until white became the standard. And there was a time when the standard size was larger, and the larger malts were selectively bred out and the new smaller size emerged...even today, the European standard size for Malts is slightly larger than in the US.

So, who's to say that one day, there wouldn't be a standard modified to include blue eyes?


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

I want to see the picture! I bet she's gorgeous!


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

I think she is beatiful....I would love to find one with blue eyes, or even some other "defect" that made him/her unique. Sometimes, the standard may be "to standard" in the great skeam ( sp?) of things. Unique is what makes our world so intresting. If everything was always standard and that is all we ever wanted...what a boaring world this would be.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I believe the maltese belonging to a member here only has one blue eye. Isn't that right?
It is a genetic defect and I'm sure she doesn't breed her. Even pet breeders know this.
Along with these types of defects can come other more serious ones, so it's not a good
idea to try it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so glad that you ladies saw the same beauty & uniqueness that I do. Makes me feel all warm & fuzzy.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Ladies, I did not think anyone had said anything to hurt feeling when I posted my original post. I was just saying, please everyone let's just be nice. We have all seen the threads where these kinds of things get out of hand in a hurry.
> 
> She is a very sweet lady who breeds "pet ONLY" Maltese. I know a lot of people don't agree with that, but she does not show her dogs. She loves them all and takes extremely good care of them. I am not sure, but I do not even know if the little doggie in question has even thrown a pup with the blue eye gene. We all know her from MO and now she is a member here. She has not been on for a long while and I would hate for her to come on here and find a big rukus about her Malts. A lot of us know a great deal about Maltese standard and I understand that this is a place for newbies to learn. I also think it is ok to raise and answer questions, but please.................let's not cause Joe any more problems with a big blow-out.
> 
> Just My 2 cents worth.........Thanks![/B]


I understand you wanting to protect a friend from criticism. If she has a website that advertises a blue-eyed mother in her breeding program, she obviously doesn't mind the world knowing it, and has probably gotten some questions before. I'm not a 'purist' myself but know how the show world reacts to breeding less than 'standard'. So no problem Pat.


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

I am going to try to be as PC as I can and I am not intentionally trying to hurt anyone's feelings but let me offer this thought.

As a breeder who breeds to the standard let me say this, the standard is a guideline from which all breeders, even pet "breeders", should adhere too or at least do their best to adhere to. Yes light eyes could be pretty but think about all the other things that are not. When you buy a Maltese and you pay $1500 or $2000 for a puppy you want to know when that puppy grows up he/she will look like a Maltese. You can achieve that look be adhere to the standard.

On a side note I know a lot of people some on this list that when they contacted their breeder they told them exactly what they wanted. "I want a puppy withing 4 to 5 lb, whith a babydoll face (which is not really what the standard calls for), nice pigment, no color on the coat, etc, etc, etc" Well, the only way you are going to get that is you breed to t he standard. Lots of shelters are full of abandoned maltese that ended up looking like something else. ALthough the light eyes are a cute factor you have to be careful because they are indeed a mutation and they could have eye problems in the futere. 
I have seen them they are cute but where do we draw the line? I love this breed and although I have seen the blue, green, hazle and amber eyes, I would not give up those big round dark eyes that my kids have for anything in the world.
My 2 cents
Josy

Ps. Maltese were colored a long time ago 100+ years


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Well now Im interested. I want to see how blue these eyes are. Tuck has a pair of dark blue eyes, but you can't always tell. (well right now he needs a cut so bad, you can't even tell he has eyes)

I bet they're gorgeous.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> I just have to say, standard or not, blue eyed maltese are gorgeous and I would love to have one
> 
> Standards emerge -and change, depending on the power and influence of those who create the standard, and the various political pressures that emerge to either maintain or keep a standard.
> 
> ...





> I want to see the picture! I bet she's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I think she is beatiful....I would love to find one with blue eyes, or even some other "defect" that made him/her unique. Sometimes, the standard may be "to standard" in the great skeam ( sp?) of things. Unique is what makes our world so intresting. If everything was always standard and that is all we ever wanted...what a boaring world this would be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> I believe the maltese belonging to a member here only has one blue eye. Isn't that right?
> It is a genetic defect and I'm sure she doesn't breed her. Even pet breeders know this.
> Along with these types of defects can come other more serious ones, so it's not a good
> idea to try it.[/B]





> Well now Im interested. I want to see how blue these eyes are. Tuck has a pair of dark blue eyes, but you can't always tell. (well right now he needs a cut so bad, you can't even tell he has eyes)
> 
> I bet they're gorgeous.[/B]


OK Im in for a penny or a pound::


Here are some pictures of Chloe with her one blue eye and one brown eye....

And I love her to bits..... At least no one can pinch her and say she is theirs lol

[attachment=11990:attachment]

[attachment=11992:attachment] 

[attachment=11995:attachment]

[attachment=11993:attachment]

Dede and ol' blue eye Chloe from down under

PS I never even intended on breeding Chloe. In fact when I mentioned (I noticed Chloe had the blue eye before the 'breeder' did!!) she said: 'oh, if you dont want her, I'll just *KILL* her!!!!

Please note: that the 'breeder' was not a nice person.

Needless to say, I didnt allow her to *kill* Chloe. In fact I would have rathered have killed this 'breeder' (back yard person - but I didnt know about this at the time)

And everybody just loves Chloe with her 'one blue eye and one brown eye'

I do get some really strange 'comments' when we go out and Chloe is in her stroller.

Like..."how do you change it" !!!
















"what happened!!! !!!
















"is she blind" !!!!
















....plus heaps of other questions..

but I still love her to bits!!
















PPS..... Sorry about the big photo


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=247110
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG how could you not love her. She is so beautiful, look at her little face with such expression. I think Chloe is just beautiful the way she is, although really Chloe could have one pink and one green eye and still be perfect.
I just love her expressions.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I am going to try to be as PC as I can and I am not intentionally trying to hurt anyone's feelings but let me offer this thought.
> 
> As a breeder who breeds to the standard let me say this, the standard is a guideline from which all breeders, even pet "breeders", should adhere too or at least do their best to adhere to. Yes light eyes could be pretty but think about all the other things that are not. When you buy a Maltese and you pay $1500 or $2000 for a puppy you want to know when that puppy grows up he/she will look like a Maltese. You can achieve that look be adhere to the standard.
> 
> ...


Very well said. I totally agree.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[/QUOTE] 

OK Im in for a penny or a pound::


Here are some pictures of Chloe with her one blue eye and one brown eye....

And I love her to bits..... At least no one can pinch her and say she is theirs lol

[attachment=11990:attachment]

[attachment=11992:attachment] 

[attachment=11995:attachment]

[attachment=11993:attachment]

Dede and ol' blue eye Chloe from down under

PS I never even intended on breeding Chloe. In fact when I mentioned (I noticed Chloe had the blue eye before the 'breeder' did!!) she said: 'oh, if you dont want her, I'll just *KILL* her!!!!

Please note: that the 'breeder' was not a nice person.

Needless to say, I didnt allow her to *kill* Chloe. In fact I would have rathered have killed this 'breeder' (back yard person - but I didnt know about this at the time)

And everybody just loves Chloe with her 'one blue eye and one brown eye'

I do get some really strange 'comments' when we go out and Chloe is in her stroller.

Like..."how do you change it" !!!
















"what happened!!! !!!
















"is she blind" !!!!
















....plus heaps of other questions..

but I still love her to bits!!
















PPS..... Sorry about the big photo
[/QUOTE]

Dede, I am so glad you are the one who took Chloe because another person may have allowed the breeder to put her down, that would have been such a tragic loss, she is just beautiful. I adore her expressive little face















I have seen a few pictures of blue eyed Maltese and I don't think it is something that can be done on purpose, it's just a mutation that may occur once in a while and if one is not intending to breed that particular pup then why not let someone have a pet to love, blue eyes and all, it certainly wouldn't deter me from owning a less than perfect puppy that can love just as well as a perfect one. If spayed or neutered there is no chance of breeding from the pup anyway.
Just my 2c worth.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I love Chloe just as she is. AND, I am so glad you were there for her. I cannot imagine anyone saying aloud that they would just kill her. She is one lucky little girl!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Since I didn't see the picture of the dog in quesiton, I'm not sure what the eyes look like. But, I do have a thought. I just opened some pictures of Pocket here, as a member asked me to send another one to answer a quesiton about a certain face. Pocket has very dark eyes, but I discovered that the camera had made some of the pictures with blue eyes. I know this is a flaw in the camera and not my dog. I can't help but wonder if this is the situation with this dog in question also. Just a thought.....


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Since I didn't see the picture of the dog in quesiton, I'm not sure what the eyes look like. But, I do have a thought. I just opened some pictures of Pocket here, as a member asked me to send another one to answer a quesiton about a certain face. Pocket has very dark eyes, but I discovered that the camera had made some of the pictures with blue eyes. I know this is a flaw in the camera and not my dog. I can't help but wonder if this is the situation with this dog in question also. Just a thought.....[/B]


The dog is question was advertised on a breeder's website as a mom with blue eyes. You couldn't really see it's eyes in the picture.

Dede, Of course we would all love Chloe the same as you do! That's an entirely different thing. She is not a breeding mother being advertised as such on a breeder's website. The original question was about breeders keeping to standard, certainly not about if a pup who turns up with some mutation should be put down! 

The only relevance here is what Josymir said.

Now please let's go to some new post and leave this alone since it may upset the owner of the dog in question who is a member here!


----------



## josymir (Aug 23, 2006)

> I have seen a few pictures of blue eyed Maltese and I don't think it is something that can be done on purpose, it's just a mutation that may occur once in a while and if one is not intending to breed that particular pup then why not let someone have a pet to love, blue eyes and all, it certainly wouldn't deter me from owning a less than perfect puppy that can love just as well as a perfect one. If spayed or neutered there is no chance of breeding from the pup anyway.
> Just my 2c worth.
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct it is a mutation but no hard to repeat. If you continue breeding the pair that gave you light eyes your chances of getting light eyes are high. It is a recessive gene and it takes 2 recessive to get a dominant. Not only that light colored eyes are very hard to breed out once you get them.

NO way I would advice putting a dog down because of a problem that is not life threatening but I certainly wouldn't breed them. 
Josy


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

ddsum, Chloe is just adorable!!! I'm so glad she found a good home with you!!


----------

